# Gentoo får svensk kritik

## Krigare

Jag har just fått veta att datortidningen DatorMagazin ska skriva om gentoo i sitt nästa nummer den 24 februari, någon som prenumererar på den?

----------

## jonaswidarsson

Jag gjorde det, men efter ett tag ledsnar man på att de aldrig skriver nåt nytt och intressant... Jag menar, har de inte lite väl många recensioner av grafikprogram?

Och vi har ju forum... så den delen av tidningen behövs ju inte heller... inte för mig iallafall.

Hoppas de skriver nåt snällt om Gentoo.

Jonas

----------

## _Nomad_

Jag prenumererar på den.. det ska bli kul att se vad dom skriver...

----------

## Opteron

Jag brukade köpa lösnummer men efter ett tag så tröttnade man på den eftersom det mesta dom skriver om finns tillgängligt på internet.

----------

## SwedishElk

Jag har prenumererat sedan starten och är dessutom moderator på deras forum. Vad får dig att skriva rubriken "Gentoo får svensk kritik" ? Menar du att det granksas eller förutsätter du att det blir en dålig recension?

----------

## kallamej

Det skall säkerligen förstås på samma sätt som att exempelvis filmkritiker kan rosa eller risa en film.

----------

## jmelin

I nummer 2/2004 kommer vi att skriva om Gentoo. Så mycket stämmer. Men det är inget test utan en genomgång av Gentoo där man kan lära sig från grunden hur det fungerar, bland med tips och tricks. 

Vi kommer även att ha ett jämförande test av Linuxdistributioner nummer 3 av Datormagazin, för de som är intresserade.

hälsningar,

Joacim Melin, 

Testredaktör, Datormagazin

----------

## Opteron

 *SwedishElk wrote:*   

> Jag har prenumererat sedan starten och är dessutom moderator på deras forum. Vad får dig att skriva rubriken "Gentoo får svensk kritik" ? Menar du att det granksas eller förutsätter du att det blir en dålig recension?

 

Hehe jag hade ingen aning om att dom hade ett forum? Detta måste kollas upp  :Very Happy: 

----------

## freebaseh

bjud på en link till deras forum för oss latmaskar  :Smile: 

----------

## SwedishElk

http://forum.datormagazin.se  :Smile: 

----------

## ragnwald

Jag prenumererar också....... ser fram emot artikeln

----------

## Anior

Heh, visste inte ens att tidningen fortfarande levde.

Jag prenumererade när det var en amigatidning :-)

----------

## Anior

Va!

Dom har ju inte ens ett amigaforum nu för tiden. 

Bah.

----------

## SwedishElk

Det har skrivits lite om Amiga i tidigare nummer. Annars är det bara namnet som är återupptaget. Det dyker upp lite Amiga infå då och då i tidningen.

----------

## Fluffy`

Tiden är förbi den 24 februari 2004 nu. Någon som kan få tag på ett exemplar på tidningen och en scanner?  :Smile: 

----------

## floffe

Jag har tidningen, men ingen scanner.  :Wink: 

Det är i princip en installationsguide. Jag citerar sista stycket *Datormagazin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo - för vem
> 
> Vilka personer passar då gentoo för? Det är den slutliga frågan och min uppfattning är att de som ser en utmaning i att få största möjliga kontroll över sitt operativsystem, de kommer att få mycket ut av att använda Gentoo.
> ...

 

Jag håller inte med om att det tar längre tid att underhålla gentoo. Överlag en ganska neutral artikel, som varken predikar för gentoo eller tycker att det är för svårt.

EDIT: Jag hade klantat mig med taggarna...

----------

## aridhol

 *Fluffy` wrote:*   

> Tiden är förbi den 24 februari 2004 nu. Någon som kan få tag på ett exemplar på tidningen och en scanner? 

 

Vill du verkligen ha den så köp den. Så dyr är den inte.

----------

